# ME0913 Torque Curves



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> I have the same graph that everyone else has for the ME0913. The graph doesn't show peak performance though. It's at 72 V and over only a fraction of the rev range. Does anyone know of a graph that depicts the peak performance of this motor from zero rpm to 5000 rpm?
> 
> Maybe there is a way to extrapolate that data from multiple other graphs?


Please post the graph you're talkin' bout


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

http://kellycontroller.com/mot/downloads/ME0913_Performance_Data.pdf


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> I have the same graph that everyone else has for the ME0913. The graph doesn't show peak performance though.


It does if you have a 72 volt battery and are limited to 135 amps on the battery  Peak means different things to different folks. This particular motor curve shows performance with the controller for a 72 volt system and goes out to 135 amps DC. If you have a controller with a higher current output and wish to risk the motor at higher loads, just extend the curves to right. This is a PM motor and current and RPM traces are linear. Use the torque speed product with the appropriate units factor to figure power for the extension. 



> It's at 72 V and over only a fraction of the rev range.


It shows the RPM for maximum controller speed output for the load range up to 135 amps DC. The "rev range" is the entire area below the RPM trace. The controller will reduce the voltage and frequency to obtain any RPM in that area. Notice the note at the bottom "The speed is proportional to the applied voltage. For 36VDC, the speed is 1/2." Which means if you ran with a 36 battery you could use the same graph, just cut the RPM scale in half (and power as well).



> Does anyone know of a graph that depicts the peak performance of this motor from zero rpm to 5000 rpm?


For RPM higher than what this graph shows, you have to use a higher voltage battery (and suitable controller). There you ratio the voltage up for the higher RPM just as you ratioed the RPM down for a lower voltage.

For zero RPM, you just ratio the voltage way down. To zero volts at no load, which is off. But down to just a few volts for zero RPM while producing torque using the current torque trace on the graph.



> Maybe there is a way to extrapolate that data from multiple other graphs?


I think all the information you need is there. Well except for thermal suitability or how long the motor will operate at load before it reached rated temperature.

Regards,

major


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Major, thanks for the input. I really need to study motor theory more. 

Thanks again.


----------



## strantor (Sep 4, 2011)

have you contacted motoenergy with this question?

In my limited experience (one time) I have sent an email to [email protected] and got a very informative reply from John Fiorenza within 15min. 

I have read in other forums that others had the same experience.


----------

